# Compressor Motor Choice



## tfleming (Apr 12, 2016)

Ok, I am looking to fix up a older Gardner Denver ADD-1011 compressor.  Original specs show a 5 HP motor.  I am in the process of deciding which motor to buy, but it has boiled down to 1 of 3 companies:
Baldor, Leeson, and US Motor (Emerson).

Looking for at least a 1.15  service factor, single phase, 230V application.  I am truly befuddled by the numerous options for 5 HP 230v motors.  It has almost boiled down to looking at how much the motor weighs (heavier being better) when service factor, AMPs, and most other specs are the same.

Input or thoughts are appreciated


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 12, 2016)

RPM is likely the most important. Due you know what the original was? Most likely 1725-50 Something rated for continuous service would be a plus. I have one I have to re-power also. Mike


----------



## tfleming (Apr 12, 2016)

compressor is rated at 870 RPM's.  I already have the pulley to get the right ratio.  I'll need a 1750 +/- motor.  I am also looking at WEG motors.  Not sure if they are any good or junk.


----------



## davidh (Apr 12, 2016)

capacitor start  or "compressor duty" is a clue . . . seems the more expensive one would be the better one. . .


----------



## mksj (Apr 12, 2016)

Have always had Baldor motors on my compressors, never had an issue. Lots of good motors, including WEG. But there are many models, some cheaper than others. You can get a 5Hp Baldor compressor duty motor L1430T for about $350 shipped, saving a few $ is probably not worth it. In addition to duty cycle/performance, I would also look at efficiency (PF),  if you need the motor to be thermally protected at the motor, and checking the motor rotation for your application.

The two Baldor models I would suggest looking at is the L1410 and L1430, they come in a T and a TM model, the latter "TM" being thermally protected at the motor. The L1430 is more efficient and has lower running amps then the L1410, so I would recommend going with that model as the price difference is nominal. You pay a premium for the TM model. Baldor also makes a more expensive EL1410T Super-E series, and a larger motor frame 1508T, neither of which would be warranted in this case.
L1430T
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-SURPLUS-5-HP-1-PHASE-BALDOR-ELECTRIC-MOTOR-/201560086944
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BALDOR-...TOR-184T-FR-230V-SAME-AS-L1430T-/252089440320

L1430TM
http://www.ebay.com/itm/L1430TM-5-HP-1725-RPM-NEW-BALDOR-ELECTRIC-MOTOR-/201284842584


----------



## tfleming (Apr 12, 2016)

mksj, I would tend to agree.  What I don't want to do is buy a "weekend warrior" light duty motor.  I have used Leeson over the years and have been pleased.  I know Baldor was (is) the gold standard.  US Motors (Emerson) and WEG are unknown to me as far as durability.  I know that Emerson used to be one of the good name in electric motors.  I will probably go with the Baldor ones you have listed.

To all who have posted, thank you.  Does anyone else want to weigh in before I drop 4-5 bills on a new motor?


----------



## David VanNorman (Apr 12, 2016)

I would go with Baldor. I have had good luck with them.


----------



## Billh50 (Apr 13, 2016)

I have always had good luck with Baldor.


----------



## tfleming (Apr 15, 2016)

I bought the Baldor L1430T.  Got it for $325.  I guess that is a decent price.  Thanks to all for the input.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 15, 2016)

the baldor motors are top shelf, you chose well, sir!


----------

